# Those moments no one else will see



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure we all have them. Moments with your baby or babies that are so intimate that another person or a camera would break the spell.

Here are two of mine:
With Bonnie, we'd play 'lovers on the couch'. I'd lay down and say 'let's be lovers'. She'd fly up and would spoon with me with my right hand under her body. As time went on, she would re-position herself and 'scooch' herself so that she was almost on her back and I was holding her up by my hand.

With Bounce, in fact we just finished doing this and it made me think of this. She will let out a little bark behind me when I'm on the laptop and I'll grab her. She proceeds to curl up on my chest and won't move. This can last 10 minutes or in this case, about 20. She occasionally will lick my face and then puts her head on my right shoulder, which seems to be her favorite spot in the world.

So, you see what I mean? Neither of these moments could ever be captured by a third party. It would break the spell. Aren't we lucky to have them in our hearts and minds?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean, Linda.

I love Snowball when asks me to pick him up ... and, as I am holding him ... he curls up into a little ball and places his precious little head right on my heart. He will stay that way for the longest time and it feels so peaceful and wonderful ... our special intimate moments together. :wub::wub:

Right now Snowball is cuddled up right next to me on the bed. :wub::wub:

Love and hugs to you and Bounce, dear friend.:wub::heart::smootch:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh yes, Linda, those 'special moments' are indeed that...special!! 

For one.... When I got Naddie she didn't seem to enjoy being picked up... she'd tense up and her eyes sort of 'buggy' like she was 'concerned'. I worked with her on it by picking her up for only a moment then put her gently down. Then she got to enjoy it and I just melt when I pick her up and I feel her body totally relax against my chest with her head on my shouder. ... and REALLY get touched when I go to put her down and she'll press herself closer to me in protest! :wub:

As you said I know we all have those precious 'special moments'


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhh yes, I have many of those moments that no one else will ever see and they are ever so precious.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, I guess we all know "those moments" ....and that's why we are who we are. (crazy dog people) :innocent:

Ava can always find a way into my very soul with her snuggles. And Archie...just him looking into my eyes can make me swoon....

They all have their own special moments with us...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LINDA, I miss you, I love you girlfriend. 
I also know those precious moments, I have had them with every fluff I have raised, every one of those priceless moments are in my heart forever. 
My Matilda doesn't like to cuddle unless it's on her terms,:huh: so when she does those moments are even more special to me:wub: I love every night in bed when she comes up and give kisses to mommy:wub: even if some of her kisses are up my nose:w00t: then she gives daddy kisses in his ears:HistericalSmiley: then she comes close and lays her body touching mine, usually by my neck or chest. I love having her tummy next to me, we are skin to skin and I feel every breath she takes:wub: I adore those times


Now that Miss Bow is old and frail she has become so loving, I will always cherish holding her like a baby rocking her and singing to her, she falls a sleep in my arms:wub: when I wake her I put my face close to her and she gives me kisses:wub: one day I won't have her so while I do I take advantage of every moment


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi comes & scratches my leg when he wants me to pick him up. He is never demanding like someone else I know! Lisi puts her head on your shoulder when she is feeling esp. loving. She is usually too busy but sometimes she does & it is really special.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Linda, you said that beautifully and it's so true, and gosh do we understand. Beautiful moments, that can't be captured by a camera, but will always be captured by our heart and ones we will remember forever. 

Huge hugs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie is the same as Alex. When I pick him up he will lay on my shoulder until I put him down again. But Charlie has a twist. When I pick him up and before he lays on my shoulder flat, he will turn around so his back is on my shoulder and I can rub his belly. His head is against my head and he will lick my ear lob. Then when he had enough he will turn around and lay for quite some time on my shoulder not moving.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janine, that is so cute. Such a show of trust, laying on his back for you, on you! He is so adorable. Your sig pic shows such personality in his face.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Linda.
> 
> I love Snowball when asks me to pick him up ... and, as I am holding him ... he curls up into a little ball and places his precious little head right on my heart. He will stay that way for the longest time and it feels so peaceful and wonderful ... our special intimate moments together. :wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Oh, dear!! I don't think I like this new format at all, lol!!! I just wrote heartfelt responses to all of you, then Jane added one AFTER mine had posted. I hit 'quick reply' and it wiped out everything I posted...oh well, here goes"

Marie, I had said that in your description, it sounds as though Snowball lives up to his name, and I sent hugs and love to you, too.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh yes, Linda, those 'special moments' are indeed that...special!!
> 
> For one.... When I got Naddie she didn't seem to enjoy being picked up... she'd tense up and her eyes sort of 'buggy' like she was 'concerned'. I worked with her on it by picking her up for only a moment then put her gently down. Then she got to enjoy it and I just melt when I pick her up and I feel her body totally relax against my chest with her head on my shouder. ... and REALLY get touched when I go to put her down and she'll press herself closer to me in protest! :wub:
> 
> As you said I know we all have those precious 'special moments'


Terry, I'm so impressed with Naddie's improvement since you got her. How is she during thunderstorms?


lynda said:


> Ahhh yes, I have many of those moments that no one else will ever see and they are ever so precious.


Lynda, I'm sure you and Pat have more of those moments than anyone I know, lol! Lucky you!:chili:


The A Team said:


> Yep, I guess we all know "those moments" ....and that's why we are who we are. (crazy dog people) :innocent:
> 
> Ava can always find a way into my very soul with her snuggles. And Archie...just him looking into my eyes can make me swoon....
> 
> They all have their own special moments with us...


I know, Pat - we ARE crazy, just a little, aren't we? Ava is a diva, and Archie, well, we all know that Archie is your special little man.:wub:


Matilda's mommy said:


> LINDA, I miss you, I love you girlfriend.
> I also know those precious moments, I have had them with every fluff I have raised, every one of those priceless moments are in my heart forever.
> My Matilda doesn't like to cuddle unless it's on her terms,:huh: so when she does those moments are even more special to me:wub: I love every night in bed when she comes up and give kisses to mommy:wub: even if some of her kisses are up my nose:w00t: then she gives daddy kisses in his ears:HistericalSmiley: then she comes close and lays her body touching mine, usually by my neck or chest. I love having her tummy next to me, we are skin to skin and I feel every breath she takes:wub: I adore those times
> 
> ...


I miss you, too, Paula. And, what is it with the noses? Bonnie did it, and so does Bounce. I swear that Bonnie is communicating with Bounce on how to drive me crazy at times. Wish she'd communicate with me, just once. I'm glad they're so different, though. Where Bonnie was independent, and would often lay far away from me, either on the couch or under the bed, Bounce, as in right now, is laying right at my feet. Sometimes when she does that, I'll get down on the floor and we'll just cuddle.:smootch:


edelweiss said:


> Kitzi comes & scratches my leg when he wants me to pick him up. He is never demanding like someone else I know! Lisi puts her head on your shoulder when she is feeling esp. loving. She is usually too busy but sometimes she does & it is really special.


Sandi,, I always love reading about Kitzi, Lisi is a lucky girl to have such a great big brother. Sounds like you have lots of special moments, too.


allheart said:


> Linda, you said that beautifully and it's so true, and gosh do we understand. Beautiful moments, that can't be captured by a camera, but will always be captured by our heart and ones we will remember forever.
> 
> Huge hugs.


Thanks, Christine. Here's a picture from last night. I'm posting it just for you:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm watching a movie or show Milo will crawl onto my lap and kind of place himself in my arms and rest his head on my shoulder :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Orla said:


> Sometimes when I'm watching a movie or show Milo will crawl onto my lap and kind of place himself in my arms and rest his head on my shoulder :wub:


OMG, Orla, just like a toddler!! How precious.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, dear!! I don't think I like this new format at all, lol!!! I just wrote heartfelt responses to all of you, then Jane added one AFTER mine had posted. I hit 'quick reply' and it wiped out everything I posted...oh well, here goes"
> 
> Marie, I had said that in your description, it sounds as though Snowball lives up to his name, and I sent hugs and love to you, too.
> 
> ...


 

Linda I am so happy Bounce and you found one another, I worried so much about you, I knew how broken you were when Bonnie went to the bridge, the love you shared was and is today so special, I will never forget little Bonnie.
Bounce is perfect, she is just adorable:wub: that precious little face, my gosh Linda she is just to cute.:tender::smootch: I love how you both have bonded, makes my heart so happy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I enjoyed reading these precious moments :wub: and I can totally relate :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> I enjoyed reading these precious moments :wub: and I can totally relate :wub:


Of course you can, Kat!! You have two extraordinary Malts! I love seeing them and the fun they have.:wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, Linda such a great post. Very touching. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> Aww, Linda such a great post. Very touching.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful Post** and Oh so True. We all could Write about hundreds of them They are the BEst Ever. Had I only Known I would have had A Malt Years ago and Many many of them. Its a Love like to other and The Special times are Burned in our Hearts forever.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Linda- thanks for sharing your story. :wub: I love those special times we share. :innocent: We are all so lucky to have found such special loving little fluffs. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it when I get Laurel up early in the morning. She'll give me a few quick puppy kisses and then lay her head on my shoulder as I carry her downstairs. She's the only one of my four who do this. The Yorkies are wiggling to get down, and Dewey is like a wet noodle in my arms, still so sleepy!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I so understand. Pukky will curl in my lap, then turn his head to look up at me with this soulful look, resting his chin between my breasts, or he will snuggle up to my side in bed, nuzzling my arm until I move it to wrap around him, cradling him, making a pillow with my upper arm. He reminds me so much of a baby at times like those.


----------

